# Funeral for our Captain yesterday



## FutureFlightMedic (Sep 4, 2006)

Yesterday, we had the funeral for our beloved captain. While I am still fairly new to the department, this man had trained me and worked along side me to encourage me. The funeral was my first FD funeral, and was exactly like you'd expect-full honor regalia, and very beautiful. I was proud as a new member to stand up with my dept. in my dress blues and salute his flag-laden casket. I am so very proud to be part of this large fire and EMS family, and it makes me so glad I have chosen this as my carreer path. Our Captain was loved by all and will be greatly missed. I am thinking of writing his wife a letter to tell her how much his encouragment meant to me. (I hope I made that clear enough to him in this life) Now, I will pass this fire agility test in his honor. I WILL PASS IT!!! (Sorry, just had to share-am still emotional just thinking about it!)


----------



## c-spine (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that. I was at a firefighter funeral once - but I didn't know the individual. I'm part of the first responders, so we all went. Dress blues and all. It was really emotional.

Good luck on your test.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 4, 2006)

Funerals are never easy, but you don't need me to tell you that.  The best part is that you can carry on in his spirit, as you plan to do.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been to three FF and one LEO funeral, and I've never left with a dry eye.

My condolences to you and your department.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2006)

my hear goes out to the family of your captain, your dept, and you. i'm sorry that you had to experience this, but i'm sure that it will make your pride, work ethic, and drive even stronger, as well as true. i would like to encourage you to write that letter to his wife and family. chances are that it will touch them more than you could ever imagine.
i pray the lord your soul to keep


----------



## joemt (Sep 5, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with both his "real" family and his "fire service" bretheren.  Public Service funerals are deeply moving, spiritual, and emotional.  I'm always awed by their beauty, however, I'm always saddened that they must occur.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 5, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. It is a sad day when anyone who gave their time and efforts back to society is lost.


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2006)

I've buried two members of my company, and been to a couple of other funerals.... they are ALWAYS emotional.


----------

